# Offshore Currimundi reef Sunday 24th



## pcsolutionman

Ok Terry, Paul (nodds) and I are looking to head out to a couple of reefs out off currimundi, raper shoal then currimundi reef. it will be a surf launch with a minimum 6Km paddle each way, so semi experienced paddlers only please. theres a whole host of species on offer, everything from snapper to cobia, kingies, mackeral etc.

heres the planed route










and at this stage the weather gods are shining down on us with favourable conditions :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:










Lee


----------



## Nodds

Mate I sure hope the weather stays as predicted coz I'm mad keen to get out there and bag some fish (for a change :? )

The launch time will be about 6.00am, this gives enough light to film the launches :lol: :lol: 
It should be a good day as the local fishing reports have been favorable with good numbers seeing the decks.

I've been waiting to do this type of fishing all summer.
Hey lee is Terry bringing any eels???

cheers nodds


----------



## Nodds

A report just in said a 18kg mackerel was caught at Currimundi reef so they are there. :lol: :lol:


----------



## kilkenny

Nods ole man, the sea has been real rough yesterday as I looked over it from Malolaba yesterday.
Kenny


----------



## pcsolutionman

Kilkenny and anybody else worried the conditions are set to improove drastically, the report is looking even better now with conditions getting better throwout the day :lol: :lol: :lol:










Lee


----------



## kilkenny

Good luck then lads, May the force be with you all...and get some good leader material from Wellsys. Went there yesterday and they have some really top gear there.
Kenny


----------



## pcsolutionman

kilkenny said:


> Good luck then lads, May the force be with you all...and get some good leader material from Wellsys. Went there yesterday and they have some really top gear there.
> Kenny


yeh Nodds and I were in there last week drooling over the gear, he got a very nice leash

Lee


----------



## kilkenny

Hey I got one a them lights you thread on to yer line above your lure, soon as it hits the water it starts flashing, never tried it before so will be interesting ,only 4.5 bucks and suposed to flash for up to 70hours !!
Flash me another Kilkenny


----------



## TerryH

Nodds mate,

Don't know if I'll take any eels, we'll see. I can't wait for sunday!


----------



## polylureosis

Hey guys,

This still your plan?

Keen to try out those new Reidy's  on a big Mackeral

Ash


----------



## Nodds

Hi Ash,

We just got some new info regarding the launch site so I'm going over there tomorrow to look at both sites take some pics and get back on here that arvo/evening, will need to look at sand erosion as well coz getting yaks up a 6foot wall wont be easy either.

cheers nodds


----------



## pcsolutionman

Ash it would be great to catch up mate :lol: :lol: the plan is still the same Nodds is just going to check out a couple of launch sites tomorrow. My sounder seems to have Sh!it itself too :? :? so would be great to have a sounder between us hint hint lol

hope you can make it mate

Lee


----------



## polylureosis

I am 90% at the mo.


----------



## pcsolutionman

polylureosis said:


> I am 90% at the mo.


sweet

Lee


----------



## JTC

Hey Guys,

A couple of Questions:
1) What time are you planning to launch?

2) Are you planning to park at the car park at the end of Watson St (main Carpark for the lake)?

Cheers,

Jason.


----------



## pcsolutionman

meeting time will be 6am, at the car park at the mouth of the lake on the southern side.

Lee


----------



## Nodds

Well we had a look at two options for launching today and if it's the northern end of the reefs you wish to fish then I'd be going with beach access 52 on Oceanic Dve south just opp Tallawa pl. It has good access with a concrete path going all the way to the life guard tower leaving a 100-130foot drag through the soft sand.









After showing Lee the pics and talking to him it has been decided that the launch will be from the southern side of Currimundi lake mouth. 
The southern site is a shorter drag to the water as well as having a cafe, plenty of shade and good toilets plus the back up of the lake if the weather turns nasty.



























This looks like a great place to bring the whole family the water being so close to the car park and shops as well as plenty of shaded areas the shallows of the lake and the patrolled beaches.  

I wont be able to make the trip tomorrow due to Dr's orders  and I don't mind telling you I'm not happy about it.

Anyway I hope you guys going tomorrow have a ball and get dragged all over the ocean by bloody huge fish :lol: :lol: :lol:

cheers nodds  :?


----------



## polylureosis

see you there.

Ash


----------



## pcsolutionman

cool looking forward to it ash

Do you have the gps marks? I have 2 google maps with all the reef marks in australia if your interested

Lee


----------



## polylureosis

I have recently got a new computer and haven't loaded google maps on it.

However if you scribble down the LAT/LONG we can still plug them in the old fashioned way.

Ash


----------



## pcsolutionman

yeh I have got them in my gps ill give yah them tomorrow

Lee


----------

